# Compressor ID



## hbyrd90 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 
I'm new to the Forum and hope that the information I'm seeking can be found here. I just recently purchased the Air Compressor pictured in the photo's hoping that someone can ID this Compressor. This thing is solid and very heavy. I don't know much about Air Compressors but this thing sound great when running. if you can help with any information as to who made this would be vey helpful, maybe then I can find some sort of manual.

Thanks,


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

best i can tell is that according to the tag you posted a picture of it was sold by montgomery ward but no idea who made it for them because i know they usually had a handful of companies making their products for them


----------



## hbyrd90 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Tractornut for your response. I'v spent the last couple days searching for this compressor and it seems to not exsist. Someone somewhere has info. on this compressor, it may take some time but I do feel that someone will respond with good news. The seller listed this as a 4 piston 2 stage compressor, maybe this additional info. will help in the search. In any case thanks a bunch for your response I'll just keep searching and keep my fingers crossed that someone will contact me with good news.

Thanks,


----------

